# WPA problems



## Krakje (Sep 28, 2006)

I've 2 notebooks and 1 of them is just new, the other is 2 years old. Now i try to get them on the wireles network and it's working. Now i put WPA security on my router (the new notebook only can have wpa) and the old notebook only can have WEP. I saw on microsofts website that WPA is basiclly in SP2. Now the new has SP2 from when i bought it. The older was SP1 what i updated to SP2 months ago.

I tried to find a tool to add WPA to the old one but couldn't find one. Now i hope someone here can give me a link to the tool i need or is it that the SP2 isn't installed succesfull?. Or can tell me what i need to do.

Thanks a lot
btw i use XP  (what you knewed already)


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

What model (and make) are the wireless cards. The wireless card must also be able to support WPA.


----------



## Krakje (Sep 28, 2006)

I use the

creatix ctx712 wireless lan pc pci card

searched on info but i can't find :s maybe you have more luck

also have 

1392-networkcard 
and
sis 900-based PCI fast ethernet adaptor

build in.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

See if this is an updated driver ... http://www1.medion.de/downloads/index.pl?op=detail&id=1719&type=treiber&lang=us

There does appear to be an issue with WPA on that wireless adapter. If this is not an updated driver I would probably just use the WEP encryption as that should be supported by both notebooks.


----------

